# Vaping and diahorrea



## Richio (26/10/15)

Hi 
I've used the search option and can't find a thread on this. I recently started using high vg juice and upped my Nic to 6mg. 
At first all was good, then I started having constant runs. Put it off to a bug and continued vaping. 
After 2 weeks I decided to change things abit. Stopped vaping completely and used analogues for the week. No problem. Started vaping again and I'm literally back to where I was before. Anyone experienced this before? Any idea as to why this might be happening?


----------



## shaunnadan (26/10/15)

what brand of juice are you using ?

ive found certain juices, ruthless for example makes me nauseous but never to the point of causing the runs. 

i know that analogues work towards suppressing diarrhea but ive never really found vaping to have any effects.


----------



## Christos (26/10/15)

Diahorrea is genetic man.
It runs in the jeans.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 20


----------



## shabbar (26/10/15)

sorry to hear you are literally having a shitty vaping experience , its the first time i heard of this so not sure what advice to give you.

hope it blows over

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BhavZ (26/10/15)

Increasing your nic can give you the runs..

its normal, just lower your nic a bit


----------



## Viper_SA (26/10/15)

Never heard of this, but some numbers ces have given me palpitations and made me nauseous. Alcohol gives me verbal diahorrea.... so anything is possible I suppose. Hope someone can sort you out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (26/10/15)

You sound allergic to PG, that's one of the symptoms.


----------



## Andre (26/10/15)

VG is a sugar alcohol and can have a laxative effect.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Richio (26/10/15)

BhavZ said:


> Increasing your nic can give you the runs..
> 
> its normal, just lower your nic a bit


I've lowered the Nic back to 3mg for a week. So I guess that's out.


----------



## Viper_SA (26/10/15)

Nicotine actually helps to 'calm' the colon in cases like IBS etc. Doubt it's the nicotine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richio (26/10/15)

shaunnadan said:


> what brand of juice are you using ?
> 
> ive found certain juices, ruthless for example makes me nauseous but never to the point of causing the runs.
> 
> i know that analogues work towards suppressing diarrhea but ive never really found vaping to have any effects.



Using the new ncv range. I've used there previous range as my adv and never had any issues, so I'm confused as to why this is happening.


----------



## Ashley A (26/10/15)

Richio said:


> Using the new ncv range. I've used there previous range as my adv and never had any issues, so I'm confused as to why this is happening.


Also never heard of this before.

I do think you've just answered your question though. There must be something different in the new juice since it was fine before and started with the new juice.

I'd say try some other juices and find something that you like and does not give you the runs. Plenty options available.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (26/10/15)

Check this out
https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic.../if_you_become_sick_from_switching_to_vaping/

and 

here: https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...gal-information/threads/vaping-and-ibs.18768/


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (26/10/15)

I hope you sort out your shit

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheLongTwitch (26/10/15)

Just to throw something at you from a different angle:
Smoking does wonders to calm the human body with many reactions and side effects,
there is a possibility that you have an underlying issue and the smoking is what kept it at bay 

True Story: A friend of my parents that was a RAGING alcoholic (The kind that puts the Scottish & Irish to shame),
all he knew was the bottle and he didn't drink....he swam!!! 
The week he quit drinking is when he died 
(Turns out that his appendix had burst 20+ years before and the excessive alcohol was actually sterilizing his insides daily)

I don't want to rattle or scare you, but I would most definitely see a doc, for a check up of well being, if not any other reason.
You could have a stomach ulcer that was held back by nic. (Cured by a week of antibiotics)
Possibly bad flora that needs to be balanced without stinkies. (Some Probi-Flora {I think} would sort that)
How much water do you drink? ...dehydration can cause the runs too 

And I can tell you 100% from experience: Your appendix starts acting up, ruptures or bursts.... Diarrhea & Projectile vomit are almost guaranteed!

Otherwise there is over the counter meds that can keep your stomach in check with 1 pill a day.
Called : "Omerprazol"
WORKS LIKE A BEAST!!!
Ulcer, Alcohol, Food, Poison, Petrol, Drugs, Indigestion, Flu...1 a day and you'll never know  (I have an iffy stomach myself)

There are too many possible causes to haphazardly guesstimate something like this.
Stress can cause this as much as cholera....I think I'm going a bit overboard now though! 

My thoughts and good energies are with you @Richio 
and I hope you get better soon

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Richio (26/10/15)

@TheLongTwitch thanks for all the advice, thing is I've been off cigarettes for quite a while now. Been vaping for over a year now and I've even quit vaping for 3 months at 1 stage. My insides are all good according to my yearly checkup and my diet is on track as I'm deep in the whole gym lifestyle. So I guess the next step would be to test out a different juice and take it from there.


----------



## Maxxis (26/10/15)

I get the same from cinnamon vapes. Bad idea. 
No issues with the new NCV though. It was changed to 70/30 VG/PG across the whole range though.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (26/10/15)

No worries @Richio 

My lady is a doctor and I insist on seeing every angle before any assumptions...so I was just throwing it out there 
The "Omerprazol" I mentioned can at least ease your suffering should things get really shitty 

It does honestly sound like juice is making it's way down your esophagus and unbalancing stomach flora / Ph levels.
...Just my 2c though 
Still many things with juice that could be the catalyst...but good luck 
P.S. Raw Ginger is great for upset stomachs (eat raw, make "tea", make pickled ginger or preserved ginger "sweets" that you can much in need)


----------



## Richio (26/10/15)

@TheLongTwitch I think you right on the money with the juice going down and unbalancing the pH/ flora levels. Could also be the fact that I'm now using an ijust 2 which is throwing a whole lot more liquid down there than I'm used to.
Anyway thanks to all that replied, I will keep this thread updated because somewhere out there in the future there will be a vaper who'll need help on getting his shit in order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (26/10/15)

Have you tried unflavoured VG/PG? I hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## n00b13 (26/10/15)

Richio said:


> @TheLongTwitch I think you right on the money with the juice going down and unbalancing the pH/ flora levels. Could also be the fact that I'm now using an ijust 2 which is throwing a whole lot more liquid down there than I'm used to.
> Anyway thanks to all that replied, I will keep this thread updated because somewhere out there in the future there will be a vaper who'll need help on getting his shit in order.



I also had a very similar experience. I think it might be the menthol juice in my case, but some more perspective and detail here. 


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/Struggling-newbie.15532/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (26/10/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> No worries @Richio
> 
> My lady is a doctor and I insist on seeing every angle before any assumptions...so I was just throwing it out there
> The "Omerprazol" I mentioned can at least ease your suffering should things get really shitty
> ...



I am taking omeprazole, been on at least some kind of PPI (proton pump inhibitor) for the past 5-6 years, and I can tell you it helped nothing in my case. Also got some probiflora recently, which eased it a little but not a lot. Specific menthol juice seems to blame (whilst another menthol juice from Vape King gives me no problems at all)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

